# ecu chip upgrade



## bhdq (Mar 22, 2012)

Bought a new ecu chip for better performance. Do i need to diconect the battery and were is the ecu location.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Step 1: Step away from car.

Step 2: Throw out "performance chip"

Step 3: If you actually want better performance, look into Trifecta or Vermont Tuning.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Agreed, such "performance chips" are usually no more than a resistor and lights. The resistor usually skews your air fuel ratio or something of the sort, but rarely helps, and usually hurts your car. If you want to tune, go with Trifecta, Vermont tuning, HPtuners, or something reputable like that.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

*face palm* as said, a "chip" simply tricks you ecu into thinking it needs more fuel, so it dumps fuel through the injectors and eats away at your gas

Sent from my Nexus S using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Some do richen the mixture, others lean it out. Either way its bad. You never want to trick the computer.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

People still fall for this "chip" BS nowdays????


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL....ecu chip...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

bhdq said:


> Do i need to diconect the battery and were is the ecu location.


Aren't those rather obvious questions? lol.. guys guys.. we're talking the CHIP that adds 75 horsepower while increasing fuel economy to 60+mpgs! I think he may have something here.. :sarcasm:. lol, anyways, couldn't agree more with Boats, get a real tune, throw that piece of crap out.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Why all the animosity? :question:


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

amalmer71 said:


> Why all the animosity? :question:


These chip things have been out for years and are nothing more a bad trick to get you to spend your money. Please consider returning it. There are many extremely knowledgable people here who can steer you in the right direction for healthy power increases. The easiest way is not always the best way nor is it healthy for your Cruze.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

amalmer71 said:


> Why all the animosity? :question:


Because most of us are tired of scammers. I don't think the animosity is directed at OP, but at the scammer he fell for.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

I understand the hatred toward the scammers, but the OP doesn't have to made to feel like an idiot for buying one. Try to be a little more objective and civil in the explanations.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah!,, No 1 likes a Richard Cranium!


----------

